# Schriftart automatisch downloaden



## Pacific (11. Februar 2003)

Hallo Miteinander
Gibt es ein Script, oder irgend ne Art, eine Schriftart automatisch downloaden zu lassen? Bevor der User also meine Seite betritt sollte sich die Schriftart autmatisch bei ihm speichern. Ob nun im Ornder FONT oder nur im TMP ist egal. Hauptsache er hat die Schrift  Hat Jemand ne Ahnung? Merci vielmal und Grüssssse aus der CH


----------



## Avariel (11. Februar 2003)

Hi Pacific!

Ja das geht:



> Die neueren Browser ermöglichen es uns Webdesignern, unsere eigenen Schriften einzubinden. Wird also eine Seite mit eingebundener externer Schriftart aufgerufen, so lädt der Browser einfach die passende Schriftartdatei herunter.
> 
> Netscape vs Microsoft
> 
> ...


----------



## BG-Web (11. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Wenns nur kurze Textblöcke sind, kannst sie ja auch als Grafik setzen, so braucht der User nicht extra die Schriftart auf seinem Rechner haben!

MfG

BG-Web


----------

